# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κλουβιά >  Καλες διαστασεις κλουβιου?

## koufonissia

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.

Εχω ενα μπατζυ και θελω να του παρω ενα καινουργιο κλουβι.Βρηκα ενα με διαστασεις 53x27x64.Αυτο που θελω να ρωτησω ειναι αν το πλατος του(27εκ) ειναι ικανοποιητικο.?
Ή να ψαξω αλλο με μεγαλυτερο πλατος?
Να πω οτι το μπατζυ το εχω αρκετες ωρες ελευθερο στο σπιτι.

----------


## andreascrete

Μια χαρά είναι το κλουβί και όχι μόνο για ένα αλλά και για ζευγάρι.

----------


## koufonissia

> Μια χαρά είναι το κλουβί και όχι μόνο για ένα αλλά και για ζευγάρι.


 Καλο ειναι απλα το πλατος του μου φαινεται ανισο με τις υπολοιπες διαστασεις.

Ευχαριστω για την αμεση απαντηση παντως.

----------

